# Topics > Agriculture >  Robotic herders, Australian Centre for Field Robotics, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Designer - Australian Centre for Field Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic milkers, so why not robotic herders?"

November 19, 2013

----------


## Airicist

20 cow herding

 Published on Jul 2, 2013




> Pilot trial with Shrimp (aka Rover) herding 20 cows at University of Sydney Corstorphine dairy farm

----------


## Airicist

Herding the milking herd with Rover

 Published on Jul 2, 2013




> Pilot trial to test the concept of herding the milkers with Shrimp (aka Rover) an Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) developed by the University of Sydney's Australian Centre of Herd Robotics. Trials conducted with ACFR and Dairy Science Group at the Camden Campus.

----------


## Airicist

A robot amongst the herd 

Published on Sep 30, 2013




> A pilot investigation regarding the behavioural response of dairy cows to a robot. This work was done in collaboration with the Dairy Science Group, University of Sydney.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot ranchers monitor animals on giant Australian farms"

by Alice Klein
May 20,2016

----------

